# New unique USMC rod build



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

So I have never posted that I do this but I build and repair rods for a hobby and side money. I just started a new one that I have been meaning to do but have never gotten around to it. I bought a lot of 9 carrot stick rods off of ebay that were broken in some form or fashion. 5 of the rods only had a crushed guide or broken tip all were brand new most still with factory tags and bass pro price tags on them. I took a 7'3" inshore that had about 6 inches of the tip broken off and used it for this build. I Stripped the blank and wet sanded it to a smooth paintable surface and then painted it arctic white(I will never do another white blank again. What a pain in the butt). 5 light coats of paint with wet sanding in between each and 2 coats of very thin clear coat to protect the paint. My theme is USMC NCO dress blues. So its a white blank, black reel seat, with navy blue and red wraps, and a EGA decal. It has 2 locations that have a blue and red blood stripe. I have not set the guides yet that is coming tomorrow. I cant wait to finish this rod. Its super light and has a great action. As simple as it is I might keep this one for myself. Pictures in my photo album.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Rod is coming along real nice.Love the color combo


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rods look good man!!!


----------

